# [KERNEL] modprobe

## marc

hi  :Smile: 

in 

```
/var/log/everything/log*
```

habe ich folgende einträge gefunden und ich frage mich was das für eine fehlermeldung sein soll.

```
[modprobe] FATAL: Module sis_agp already in kernel

[modprobe] FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 already in kernel

[modprobe] FATAL: Module ehci_hcd already in kernel
```

ich denke der versucht ein modul zu laden was schon geladen ist. 

nur wie stelle ich das ab  :Question: 

agp, snd und die usb module (also auch ehci) habe ich im kernel als modul.

gentoo-dev-kernel2.6.1-rc2

ps: der 2.6er kernel hat endlich mal ein vernünftiges acpi + apic system  :Exclamation: 

danke und gruß

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo marc,

Kann es sein das Du im Kernel folgendes aktiviert hast?

Loadable Module Support --->

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Enable loadable support
> 
> [*] Automatic kernel module loading

 

Das bewirkt, das bestimmte Module automatiisch geladen werden.

Ich bin aber noch nicht dahintergekommen nach welchen System das passiert.

Du kannst aber die angezeigten Module aus Deiner modules.autoload entfernen.

knipser11s

[EDIT]:

Bei mir geht acpi nicht richtig. Poweroff bzw. Shutdown -h now fährt zwar das System herunter, aber schaltet den Rechner nicht aus. APM ist in Menuconfig nicht mehr vorhanden.

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich habs ähnlich. 

als Module hab ich kompiliert:

```
<*> Sound card support

<*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

<M>   Sequencer support

<M>     Sequencer dummy clien

[*]   OSS API emulation

<M>     OSS Mixer API

<M>     OSS PCM (digital audio) API

[*]     OSS Sequencer API

PCI devices  --->

   <M> Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111
```

Keines von den Modulen steht in der modules.autoload. Und trotzdem haut er mir die Fehlermeldung

```

FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0 already in kernel

FATAL: Module snd_seq_oss already in kernel

```

um die Ohren.

Alsa geht aber auch. Was ist da los?

----------

## marc

in meiner /etc/modules.autoload habe ich nichts reingeschrieben und es steht auch nichts drin. ich denke mal das es ein bug ist. beim andernen kernel hatte ich das nicht.

knipser: apm kann man aber noch auswählen steht bei mir direkt unter acpi. man sollte es aber nicht zusammnen benutzen.

mfg

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo marc,

das ist ja nett. Bei mir ist es so, das Module automatisch geladen werden und einige nicht. Zur Zeit habe ich keine Fehlermeldungen wegen doppelt geladener Module.

Und zu APM. So sieht das Menu bei mir aus.

Power managment Options

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Power Management suppor
> 
>  [ ]   Software Suspend (EXPERIMENTAL)
> 
> ------ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->
> ...

 

(Die Striche vor ACPI... und CPU... habe ich ein gefügt, um die Zeilen einzurücken)

Mehr steht nicht im Menu Power managment Options. APM ist nirgends zu finden.

knipser11s

----------

## sirro

Irgendwas musst du anders machen. Ich hab den gleichen Kernel und folgendes Bild:

```
 

[*] Power Management support

[ ]   Software Suspend (EXPERIMENTAL) 

[ ]   Suspend-to-Disk Support  

    ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  ---> 

    APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support  --->

    CPU Frequency scaling  --->
```

An "Code maturity level options" liegt es anscheinend nicht, das habe ich gerade überprüft.

Seltsam...

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Da du ja anscheinend ALSA benutzt, ist klar daß in der modules.autoload nix drinsteht was mit Sound zu tun hat. Das ist auch gut so. 

Bei Gentoo werden die ALSA-Modules vom Skript /etc/init.d/alsasound geladen, du solltest dir das mal ansehen bzw. auch die Datei /etc/modules.d/alsa. 

Was der Kernel da rauswirft sieht zwar nicht schön aus, hat aber nichts zu bedeuten und auch keine Nebeneffekte.

----------

## Mac Fly

Dankeschön, aber ich bin mir net sicher, ob meine /etc/modules.d/alsa in Ordnung ist.

Ich hab ein Asus A7N8X Deluxe mit dem Onboard AC97 Sound.

Gibts dafür ein Howto?

 *Quote:*   

> # ALSA portion
> 
> alias char-major-116 snd
> 
> # OSS/Free portion
> ...

 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## firaX

2.6.1 ist eine katastrophe! modprobe fehler krieg ich auch plötzlich und meine rauten taste funktioniert auch nicht!

----------

## sirro

 *firaX wrote:*   

> 2.6.1 ist eine katastrophe! modprobe fehler krieg ich auch plötzlich und meine rauten taste funktioniert auch nicht!

 

Ich hab beim starten jetzt Fehlermeldungen, aber die Module sind trotzdem geladen. Bei 2.6.1rc2 war das "Problem" noch nicht.

----------

## Mosquito0815

in meinem lm-sensors thread hab ich das schon erwähnt

ich bekomm auch haufenweise diese "FATAL" meldungen

```
FATAL: Module i2c_isa not found. 

FATAL: Module lm80 not found. 

FATAL: Module lm75 not found. 

FATAL: Module adm1021 not found. 

FATAL: Module ltc1710 not found. 

FATAL: Module smbus_arp not found. 

FATAL: Module w83781d already in kernel.
```

diese meldung mehrmals hintereinander immer wenn das initsystem genutz wird (beim booten, emerge, rc-update, daemon starten)

weiß einer worans liegt?

----------

## thomasmue

Nachdem ich das aktuellste hotplug emerged habe, treten diese Fehlermeldungen beim Kernel 2.6.1 bei mir nicht mehr auf.

Thomas

----------

## Mosquito0815

```
* Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates)...

 *   001_all_hotplug-20030501-pci.rc-gentoo.patch...        [ ok ]

 *   002_all_hotplug-20030501-usb.rc-gentoo.patch...        [ ok ]

 *   003_all_hotplug-20030501-usb.agent-gentoo.patch...     [ ok ]

 *   004_all_hotplug-20030501-net.agent-gentoo.patch...     [ ok ]

 *   005_all_hotplug-20030501-hotplug.functions-gentoo.pat  [ ok ]

 *   006_all_hotplug-20030501-linux2.6.patch...             [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying usb.agent.diff...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying kernel-26-fix.patch...                          [ ok ]
```

hmm schaut schon gut aus  :Smile: 

----------

## Mosquito0815

nö...mein problem besteht weiter :-/

----------

## Radi

woraus wird eigentlich die modprobe.conf erzeugt, es gibt schließlich keine modprobe.d und es sieht auch nciht so aus als würden sie aus dem modules.d kommen.

Werden eigentlich nur die Module geladen die auch in der modprobe.conf drinnstehen?

----------

## marc

es ist definitiv ein bug im kernel, in der kernelmailingliste steht was über diese tastatursache.

da hilft nur abwarten bis es gefixt worden ist, hier im forum habe ich von einem workaround gelesen doch denke ich das es bald gefixt sein wird.

das mit den modulen versteh ich auch nicht. liegt vielleicht am 2.6er kernel, da es ein paar änderungen gab und vielleicht ist gentoo noch nicht an der 2.6er kernel angepasst. alsa ist ja mit im kernel und muss nicht emerged werden. wer weiss was das ist. 

meine modules.d enthält auch kein -alsa-, habe ich auch nicht emerged.

abwarten!  :Smile: 

mfg

----------

## Radi

beim 2.6er kernel wurde die modules.conf durch die modprobe.conf ersetzt, wie das jetzt in gentoo umgesetzt wird weiß ich  leider nicht. Wäre aber intressant zu wissen.

----------

## MALON3

Hab das selbe problem, das mir mir die 2 alsa module beim boot durch den alsasound script doppelt geladen werden...fehler konnte ich nicht finden  :Sad: 

gruß malon3

----------

## NueX

Ich schliesse mich auch gerne an, diese Probleme zu haben. Siehe auch: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=833963

Gruß, NueX

----------

